# knowit Ersatz gesucht

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Ich benutze eigentlich seit jeher knowit ( http://knowit.sourceforge.net/ ) als "Informationsablage". So kleine Infos die ich mir geschrieben habe wie z.b. Befehlszeilen sie ich immer wieder gern vergesse, oder kleine Howtos usw usf.

Da es das Ebuild nun gar nicht mehr im Portage gibt und ich es auch nicht auf die Reihe bekomme mir selbst eines zu schreiben, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand einen vernünftigen Ersatz (kommt mir bitte nicht mit knotes - das eigenet sich einfach nicht für solche Dinge) für knowit kennt? tuxcards ( http://www.tuxcards.de/ ) wäre ein Kandidat, ist nur leider keine native kde Anwendung. Wäre aber wohl meine Ausweich-App wenn niemand etwas besseres kennt.

Grüße,

Martin

----------

## franzf

Wieso ist dir tuxcards nicht nativ genug? Die verwendet Qt4, das einzige was der also abgeht sind vllt. native KDE-Widgets wie KTextEdit oder KApplication. Stell in qtconfig den GUI Style auf "Desktop Settings", und es schaut auch genauso aus wie alle anderen kde-apps. Vermissen wirst du da eher weniger.

Einziges Manko: Du wirst deine alten Notes manuell übertragen müssen. Keine Ahnung, ob die ne ähnliche Datenbankstruktur verwenden, aber mit einem kleinen Script sollte sich da sicherlich was machen lassen.

----------

## BlackEye

Ja, tuxcards wäre schon eine Überlegung wert. Positiv daran ist, dass es das auch unter Windows gäbe, sodass ich solche Notizen auch mit meinen Mitarbeitern austauschen könnte. Negativer Punkt ist die fehlende Systray-Unterstützung. Vielleicht könnte ich die aber auch selbst einprogrammieren...

Habe eben durch Zufall noch das hier gefunden: http://basket.kde.org/

Wäre vielleicht auch mal einen Blick wert. Wobei das schon ziemlich komplex aussieht. Vielleicht etwas zu heftig für ein paar Notizen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> [....]Habe eben durch Zufall noch das hier gefunden: http://basket.kde.org/
> 
> Wäre vielleicht auch mal einen Blick wert. Wobei das schon ziemlich komplex aussieht. Vielleicht etwas zu heftig für ein paar Notizen.

 Doch, das schaut doch auch nicht schlecht aus...

Es gibt dafür auch ein ebuild 

```
$ eix basket

* kde-misc/basket [1]

     Available versions:  (4) **9999

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal}

     Homepage:            http://basket.kde.org/

     Description:         A DropDrawers clone. Multiple information organizer

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde
```

 (hab es noch nicht getestet)

----------

## BlackEye

keine Ahnung - wenn ich mir das so richtig anschaue (letzte News vom 2008-06-30) und sehe, dass das ebuild schon nur noch im kde-sunset ist, dann scheine ich ein obsoletes Programm durch ein obsoletes Programm in Spe zu ersetzen...

----------

## franzf

Das ist nicht das sunset-overlay, sondern das kde-testing (das, wo die neuesten kde-ebuilds erst getestet werden, bvor sie in den tree kommen)

http://github.com/kelvie/basket/commits/master

Der letzte source-commit war im letzten November. Zwar auch nicht der Hit - aber es ist nicht wirklich veraltet.

Kannst ja mal dem Autor schreiben, wann es ein 2.0-Release gibt t :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich benutze zum speichern von kleineren und grösseren Informationen Tiddlywiki. Das ist ein Wiki in a File welches Hauptsächlich durch Javascript gesteuert wird. Der Vorteil ist, dass man das Ding einfach auf den USB-Stick kopieren kann und überall einsetzen kann wo es einen Browser gibt. Ausserdem ist die Suchfunktion sehr schnell und hilfreich. Gerade bei grösseren Datenmengen wie sie sich in meinem Wiki angesammelt hat, findet man mit der Suchfunktion innerhalb Sekunden alle Tiddler (so nennt man die einzelnen Artikel) mit entsprechendem Inhalt.

Durch die Wiki Tags (welche man in kürzester Zeit gelernt hat, da super simpel) kann man die Texte auch ohne grossen Aufwand annehmbar erstellen. z.B. macht man folgendermassen eine Tabelle:

```

|!Tabellenheader 1|!Tabellenheader2|

|Inhalt Spalte 1|Inhalt Spalte2|

```

Als Ergebnis erhält man dann eine Tabelle die so aussieht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## jodel

der emacs org-mode wäre vielleicht auch noch was für dich.

http://orgmode.org/

hilft aber, wenn man sich schon etwas in emacs auskennt.

----------

## franzf

Bin jetztgrad zufällig über kjots gestolpert, vllt. ist das ja was für dich!

Ist im portage und kommt direkt mit kde!

----------

## BlackEye

haha - das ist ja lustig. Das Ding importiert sogar die knowit Dateien! Klasse

Ich denke das ist es  :Smile: 

Besten Dank! Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen das Teil....

----------

